# x728 john deere cover done



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I just finished up the home made cover for my john deere.

Just thought someone might like to see it.

X728 COVER 2

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres what I made the cover for.

http://www.1969supersport.com/08tractor.jpg

Rob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking good Rob! Got the N backwards though!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Looking good Rob! Got the N backwards though!


Gotcha, now I know you didn't read it because I explained the backwards N.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I read it. Was just giving you a hard time because that's so not like you and I didn't see any empty beer cans in the photos. Must have cleaned up I guess!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I read it. Was just giving you a hard time because that's so not like you and I didn't see any empty beer cans in the photos. Must have cleaned up I guess!


I'm shooting for one beer a day, but not there yet.

I just went down stairs to make some coffee and took the empty beer bottle I drank last night and put it in the case.

I counted 13 bottles and the garbage and recycles go out tonight so if I don't drink one tonight I'm under two a night but just barely.


----------

